# Dell Gx260 PCI/IDE nonfunctional!

## BigBaaadBob

I'm attempting an install on a Dell Optiplex GX260.  The 1.4RC4 live CD boots and runs fine on this sytem, and I can create reiser file systems and write files and install software on the disk to my heart's content.  And reiserfsck works fine this way too.

But when I try to run the resulting system with a gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r5 kernel, reiserfsck gacks and the system won't boot.  Dmesg tells me:

```
hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

ide0: reset: success

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, LBAsect=78156215, sector=54524600

end_request: I/O error, cmd 0 dev 03:04 (hda), sector 54524600

```

This is not a hardware error!  Booting the 1.4RC4 disk again, this disk partition reiserfscks and runs fine!  :Shocked: 

I've tried the patch described here but no joy.

I've also tried to match up kernel configs as much as possible.  I notice that the RC4 cd says:

```

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:1f.1

```

which is the IDE controller in question, but I don't find that text in the 2.4.20 code...

I should probably add that the root partition is hda4 and it starts about 12G into the disk.  Hda1 is an ext3 boot of 100M, Hda2 is swap of 1G, Hda3 is 10G of reiserfs used for VmWare disks.

----------

## SLH

I'd like to kick this one back to the top, since I seem to be having the exact same issue with my GX260. Anyone have any info?

Thanks!

----------

## SLH

Well, I think I found it after running a more generalized search of the forum. First, you have to boot to the LiveCD and type the following to unmerge reiserfsprogs:

```

# emerge unmerge reiserfsprogs

```

Then, you have to merge an older version of reiserfsprogs:

```

#emerge sys-apps/reiserfsprogs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.4-rc1.ebuild

```

After rebooting, the filesystem came up with no errors.

HTH,

-SLH

----------

## BigBaaadBob

I have verified that emerging the older reiserfsprogs did allow the system to boot and run.  Since you gave me the pointer to reiserfsprogs I also found bug 18612 that describes this problem and suggests that using the CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE kernel option will also fix the problem.  I have also verified that enabling that kernel option and re-emerging the most current unmasked reiserfstools works also.  I suspect that would be the preferred solution.

Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

